# one way of doing it



## ICE (Jul 23, 2013)

This is one of the banner ads at this forum.

Steel Master Container Covers | Shipping and Storage


----------



## steveray (Jul 23, 2013)

SWEET! There is my next garage....I am sure they provide all of the engineering to make the permitting process easy for their customers.....


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 24, 2013)

they are a pain to put together, thousands of holes  to line up and lots of nuts and bolts


----------

